# Cold Spring Spraying



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone spraying herbicides this cold Spring?

April 21st and we've got a hard frost again outside - temps forecast in the upper 60's later today, a little warmer tomorrow.

Not seeing a lot of weed pressure, more up against a do not harvest window for when it does turn warm and a Memorial Day target window for first cut.

Anyone spraying in this warm/freezing spring?

Crazy weather...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope, not yet but will be in the next few days.....I like for it to be around 65-75 here with little wind and I'm spraying. So many melons/tomatoes grown around me that 2-4d is out of the equation so it's usually cimmiron/Pastora for my hay fields.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I just want a day where it's not blowing 15 mph. Weeds have already taken off.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hard frost this morning things are just starting to green up probably 3 weeks behind.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Lot of guy's spraying burndown right now, some corn in but not much. around here as long as federal crop has kicked in, planting begins....well barring snow on the ground or rain, just don't want to warm up.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sprayed glyphosate a week ago on cover crop wheat and it is just yellowing now. Finished burn down on corn ground today, start on beans tomorrow.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gonna start burndown in the next day or so. Still have the outdoor boiler going, just in the last few days has it actually been nice without a 20mph wind. Previously this month has been cold and rainy, or even cold and snowy, either or had a lot of wind with it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Sprayed glyphosate a week ago on cover crop wheat and it is just yellowing now. Finished burn down on corn ground today, start on beans tomorrow.


 Are you spraying anything in your burndown of corn or beans like lv4 that would keep you from planting for a week or two.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Saturday, I wanted to spray some 2,4D on a pasture to knock down henbit, chickweed and pennycress.

What an experience!

Had to reinstall my GPS system (I take it out over the winter and keep it in the house.) Five minute job took about an hour. Forgot the second rule of trouble shooting--Is it turned on? Had a cigarette adapter plug with a switch on it that was turned off.

Then, center valve of 3-gang set stuck--two hours to get it working. Don't get me started on how engineers should have to use the products they design!

Then started spraying and immediately knocked the end nozzle off when arm went into the ground. Lost about 100 gallons before I caught the problem. Didn't have a replacement so Jerry-rigged a fix.

Broke for lunch--while sitting there, I realized I had only put in one quart of 2,4D in 200 gallons. The ole' mental calculator had slipped a cog (more like multiple cogs). I must have been thinking of my 20 gallon Fimco sprayer that I use on the back of my Gator for spot spraying. Maybe it was a good thing I knocked that nozzle off.

Looked out the window--trees are swaying in the wind. Check anemometer--20 MPH winds. No more spraying.

Wind finally died down about 4PM. Re sprayed the pasture. Job done! And it starts raining.

Sometimes, the universe just tells you to forget about it today and start over fresh tomorrow. And, sometimes, I'm just not smart enough to listen.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

endrow said:


> Are you spraying anything in your burndown of corn or beans like lv4 that would keep you from planting for a week or two.


I have never heard of a planting restriction of 2,4-D on corn, but yes I am. Finished spraying Saturday on corn and with rain this morning, going to be next Saturday before I plant. Definitely will not use anything with delay on beans because may plant into green rye and then kill.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Neighbor called he has 20 acres of Roundup Ready alfalfa solid henbit, he asked if I could hit it sometime when my sprayer is clean he can't get any of the custom guys in right now they're all too busy... I have sprayed all my cereal grains with Harmony, I want to spray most of my row crop burndown and then grass hay and pasture. My son and I work together I do all the spraying . With our diversification of crops and fungicides and herbicides and insecticides it seems like we are spraying all year it really turns out to be a drag.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Saturday, I wanted to spray some 2,4D on a pasture to knock down henbit, chickweed and pennycress.
> 
> What an experience!
> 
> ...


Aint that the truth, but for some reason we just keep going harder. must be in farmer genetics


----------

